

Office relations guide: how to avoid being a sex pest in the workplace - davidroberts
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/office-relations-guide-how-to-avoid-being-a-sex-pest-in-the-workplace-8517375.html

======
paulhauggis
This article just reminds how overly-politically-correct our society has
become.

Complimenting a dress is now sexual harassment?

